# mixing strobes and bell



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

It depends. 
If the strobes are required to be synchronized.
Some bells will throw the sync off. 
There is nothing outright dis allowing what you ask.


----------



## karl_r (Nov 5, 2012)

NacBooster29 said:


> It depends.
> If the strobes are required to be synchronized.
> Some bells will throw the sync off.
> There is nothing outright dis allowing what you ask.


No need to sync strobe. I just need the horn. I had to mount it that way because I had no bell with me that day. I might have to go back.


----------



## BigReggie (Mar 3, 2012)

As long as they are temporal.

You'll likely be programming this within the FACP itself.

If horn/strobes are already temporal, and bells are not, chances are the h/s have some type of switch which is set to temporal. If so, set it to normal, and program the panel itself to ring temporal.


----------

